
Ask HN: Will Bitcoin Create Our First Trillionaire? - bsvalley
Will bitcoin create our 1st Trillionaire?
======
sharemywin
The largest bit coin address has 130,248.45240828 BTC so for it to reach 1T
USD. 1 BTC would need to be worth 7.7M USD.

~~~
xaedes
That is a single address. Isn't it very reasonable to assume that persons with
the most bitcoins will have them distributed among multiple addresses?

------
eberkund
It might, there are few crypto-billionaires who have a big headstart now in
investing in other things.

